# Old country insulated vertical gravity feed smoker



## saynaw (Sep 29, 2020)

Just a question does anyone have a old country gravity feed insulated smoker


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 30, 2020)

No but a lot of great reviews on it on youtube. They sold out pretty quick then Covid hit. Not sure when they will ever be back in stock. Previously I think that Academy Sports was the only one selling them


----------



## saynaw (Oct 1, 2020)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> No but a lot of great reviews on it on youtube. They sold out pretty quick then Covid hit. Not sure when they will ever be back in stock. Previously I think that Academy Sports was the only one selling them


I seen 3 ppl on YouTube with them mad scientist bbq trendkilland forgot the last person name but who else channel can tou recommend that has one


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Oct 5, 2020)

That's all so far


----------

